# My new little pot belly piglet



## Christina's Dream (Jun 20, 2011)

So I got my new little pot belly piglet on the weekend...he is cute cute cute and so easy to deal with.  

But little man seems to be a picky eater.  I got him the purina pot belly pig food.  I give it to him dry... and some soaked just cause he doesn't seem so interested in it.  Now he loves cherrios.  So I've been soaking the feed and packing it in the cherrio hole to help him to like it...but it really isn't working.  

Any more tips???  The breeder was just giving him soaked grain.  But what kind i'm not sure.  

Maybe soak the food and mix it with a bit of applesauce or something????


----------



## elevan (Jun 20, 2011)

He'll eat it if he's hungry 

I'd call the breeder and find out what kind of grain he was being given, get some and mix it 50/50 with what you've got.


----------



## Christina's Dream (Jun 22, 2011)

ok so I broke down and bought him some scratch... I cooked it and fed it to him....loved it gobbled it up.  This morning I put a little of the pig food in with it....... dang man just kinda picked away at it.  Sighhh this piggy is going to be causing me too much stress when it comes to food.  
Well if I can't get him to switch to the pig food I'll make him some of his own food.  I'll make scratch with all the grains and cut waaaaaay down on the corn.  I don't want a 200lbs pot belly pig


----------

